# Not eating on metronidazole -what to do?



## El_rex (Jan 14, 2016)

Hello


My dog (14 months) has been prescribed metronidazole to treat Giardia. The course is 5 days and he stopped eating at all after the 1st day. Today is day 4 and I'm really worried about him. He still plays and appears bright and alert but lack of appetite is worrying me a lot. I wonder if I shall stop the treatment or there is anything I can try to feed him? He's on Orejin food.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Metronidazole is hard on the stomach, at least for humans (I am a nurse, not a vet). Perhaps giving a Zantac or Pepcid type med an hour before the Metronidazole dose will help. Check with your vet for correct med and dose. For my human patients, even if they swallow the tablet quickly and wash it down with alot of water, they complain of a horrible aftertaste!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Slippery Elm may help: the plant’s mucilage content coats, soothes and lubricates the mucous membranes lining the digestive tract.

This can be purchased at a local health food store.

Give it one hour before the Metro.

*If plain Slippery Elm Powder is used: = *1/4th teaspoon per 10 pounds of body weight, given 1 hour before meals. You may mix with a small amount of plain canned pumpkin or chicken broth, or plain, non sweetened yogurt or keefer.

*If capsules: *2 capsules one hour before meals for adult dog. 


To get him to eat his Orijen, try soaking the kibble in warm water for about 15 minutes with a raw or slightly cooked egg or some *plain* yogurt or keefer. If he doesn't eat it all, make sure you refrigerate it.

Did your vet give you a ProBiotic to give 2 hours away from the Metro?

The Metro will kill the "good bacteria" in the gut, and possibly cause more problems! Since about 75% of the immune system lies in the gut, it is imperative to keep it healthy.

Here is a high quality product on Amazon in the UK:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/cve/Merc...qid=1484795110&sr=8-4&keywords=pet+probiotics you can also get this at i-herb



Moms


----------



## El_rex (Jan 14, 2016)

maxtmill said:


> Metronidazole is hard on the stomach, at least for humans (I am a nurse, not a vet). Perhaps giving a Zantac or Pepcid type med an hour before the Metronidazole dose will help. Check with your vet for correct med and dose. For my human patients, even if they swallow the tablet quickly and wash it down with alot of water, they complain of a horrible aftertaste!


Yes I figured it may not taste nice, he drinks a lot and I give them the med. Unfortunately, I have to force it down  The dog is now hiding each time he hears me opening the bottle, poor thing  Vet said I should really continue to finish the course, he didn't welcome the idea of giving the dog Rennie type of tablets (that's kind of similar to Zantac, I googled)




Momto2GSDs said:


> To get him to eat his Orijen, try soaking the kibble in warm water for about 15 minutes with a raw or slightly cooked egg or some *plain* yogurt or keefer. If he doesn't eat it all, make sure you refrigerate it.
> 
> Did your vet give you a ProBiotic to give 2 hours away from the Metro?
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot! I mixed Orejin with some natural yogurt this morning and he did have some! This was fantastic! I will order probiotics straight away, wasn't told that I need to use them, makes sense tho, I always get my tummy upset after antibiotics and usually eat Greek yogurt to restore the balance, do you think I can give it to Rex meanwhile?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

El_rex said:


> Thanks a lot! I mixed Orejin with some natural yogurt this morning and he did have some! This was fantastic! I will order probiotics straight away, wasn't told that I need to use them, makes sense tho, I always get my tummy upset after antibiotics and usually eat Greek yogurt to restore the balance, do you think I can give it to Rex meanwhile?


Greek Yogurt is fine unless it contains sweetener. Some are very toxic to dogs. It should be PLAIN.

I would also get the Slippery Elm (given 1 hour before Metro) to help him and coat his stomach before you give the Metro. This herbal is readily available at local health food stores.

Moms


----------



## El_rex (Jan 14, 2016)

*Momto2GSDs*, thanks a lot! I got him the probiotics and we are finally on solid poo!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

El_rex said:


> *Momto2GSDs*, thanks a lot! I got him the probiotics and we are finally on solid poo!


WONDERFUL news!!!! :happyboogie:

Moms


----------

